# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Fotos del canal del Guadiana desbordado entre Alcázar y Manzanares

## Alcazareño

Os dejo un enlace de las fotos que tome ayer por la tarde en Alcazar de San Juan en la carretera de manzanares. He estado esta mañana y el agua ya se cruza por completo la carretera.

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/dsc01235gk.jpg/


http://img690.imageshack.us/i/dsc01237nl.jpg/


http://img694.imageshack.us/i/dsc01249ne.jpg/

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Me imagino que el nivel de estos desbordamientos habrá bajado bastante, ¿alguien de la zona que pueda confirmarlo? 

Gracias y Saludos

----------


## juanlo

Pue no te creas, yo pasé por ahí el miércoles 27/01/2010 y estaba prácticmente como en las fotos. El agua llega a la carretera y el canal del guadiana se sale del cauce, el río Záncara unos metros más adelante también baja agua.

----------


## Los ojos ya no lloran

Pues nada, peor sería si no llevara agua, esperemos, que ese cauce continue mucho tiempo llevando agua al Záncara, y finalmente a las Tablas.

Saludos

----------

